# Tankmates For Convict Pair??



## VampireSquid (Oct 3, 2013)

hey i have a 45 gallon tank, i wanted to know if i could put 10 tiger barbs and 10 harlequin rasboras? or at least just the 10 rasboras..since i have those already


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wouldn't put anything in with a pair of convicts...they can be extremely aggressive when in mating mode...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i wouldn't put anything in with a pair of convicts...they can be extremely aggressive when in mating mode...


agree, most cichlid pairs are very aggressive when they are a mating pair...
they will kill anything that they see as a threat towards their young... they are very good parents mostly


----------



## VampireSquid (Oct 3, 2013)

hmm, what about a pair of firemouths?


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

VampireSquid said:


> hmm, what about a pair of firemouths?


A 45 is not large enough for more than one breeding pair of medium cichlids. The 45 is generally only 3 feet long, which is good for just the convicts. The height is good for non cichlid tank mates though, like tiger barbs.

I'd give the tiger barbs a shot. While the convicts are very aggressive when spawning, it is for that very reason that I suggest you add them. If left alone together, the male can turn on the female and kill her. At least that was my experience, and that of others so I have read. Yes some tiger barbs MAY die, but they are easily replaced, and they won't die in vain - the cons defending the fry and killing fish together bonds them better.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

firemouths are quite placid but will turn very aggressive defending their fry


----------



## VampireSquid (Oct 3, 2013)

is there any medium size cichlid that i can keep with those other dithers? ( besides for a keyhole)


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes there are less aggressive cichlids you could keep. Why not the fire mouths, since that's what you've already mentioned getting?


----------



## VampireSquid (Oct 3, 2013)

well you just said you didnt think firemouths would work...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

something i often tell folks...
your tank..your fish..your time..your money...put anything you want in the tank....


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

VampireSquid said:


> well you just said you didnt think firemouths would work...


Oh I thought you were looking for something to replace the convicts. There aren't any cichlids I would put in that size tank with a breeding pair of convicts. If the tank were 4 feet long, then I might be tempted to try something. I wouldn't act on it, but I would be tempted.


----------



## VampireSquid (Oct 3, 2013)

i am looking to replace the convicts


----------

